# Angeln gegen Depression



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*Angeln gegen Depression​*
Von wegen Angeln nur zur Ernährung, mit Naturschutzgedanken etc..

Angeln macht Spaß und entspannt und ist gesund.

Und soll sogar gegen Depressionen helfen (wohl aber nur an gut besetzten Gewässern, nicht dass Beissflauten die Depression noch verstärken;-)))) ...

Viele sinnvolle Gründe, um zu angeln..

Siehe:
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...ing-als-neuer-fitnesstrend-und-gesunde-beeren

Gefällt mir.........


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Sag ich doch schon lange... #6


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Nachdem ich nun seit Erhalt meines Lappens  >50 Stunden am Wasser war kann ich das bestätigen! Egal wie verkorkst die Woche war (oder ob ich was fange) ich gehe deutlich entspannter und gelöster und, ja - auch glücklicher nach Hause. Zudem ist angeln ein Hobby in dem man sich aufgrund seiner Komplexität durchaus verlieren kann (wenn man es nicht bewusst einfach halten möchte) so dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann das man als erkrankte Person tatsächlich auftrieb bekommen kann.

Wäre dass dann ein anerkannter Grund lt. Naturschutzgesetz? "Ich hab Depressionen ich darf angeln ohne die fische essen zu wollen!"? ;D


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

....schlage "Angeln auf Rezept" vor!!!

Dann zahlt die Krankenversicherung künftig meine Angelkarten & Beiträge! --> geil!



Kleiner Scherz!

Klar tut angeln gut & hilft sicherlich Stress abbauen & hilft manchem hoffentlich auch aus ´ner Depression!

Nach einer schönen Angelnacht am Rhein ist jeglicher Stress von mir abgefallen & ich fühle mich frisch erholt!

Wenn dann noch was Leckeres dabei rumkommt --> umso besser!

#6

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ....schlage "Angeln auf Rezept" vor!!!
> 
> Dann zahlt die Krankenversicherung künftig meine Angelkarten & Beiträge! --> geil!



[emoji23] [emoji23]  zu geil [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Angeln hilft durch schlechte Zeiten...kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Habe gerade, mit Verweis auf den Link, eine 4-wöchige Lachsangeltour in Kanada als Kur beantragt.


----------



## Holz Hecht (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Angeln hilft gegen Depressionen? 
-Kann ich nur bestätigen egal wie es mir vor dem Beginn des angelns geht, wenn ich wieder zu hause bin, bin ich immer Glücklich oder auch geschlaucht vom Langen Tag,( aber auch dann kommt das Glücksgefühl etwas später.)
Immer wenn ich keine Lust auf gar nix mehr hab und es mir richtig dreckig geht, nehm ich mir ne Rute und nen Rucksack , schwing mich aufs Rad und fahr ein paar Kilometer zum Waldsee, Rotaugen stippen.

Was übrigens auch super gegen schlechte Lauen ist, ist ein kurzer Trip mit dem Besten Angelkumpel ans Wasser 
:vik:


----------



## Hann. Münden (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Angeln macht auch reich !   "Wenn du mir fünf Euro gibst, Papa, verrate ich dir, was der Briefträger immer zu Mutti sagt, wenn du Samstagvormittag beim Angeln bist." - "Abgemacht. Hier sind die fünf Euro. Also, was sagt er zur Mutti, wenn ich zum Angeln bin?" ."Guten Morgen, Frau Schulze. Hier ist die Post!"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln gegen Depression*

Ein interessantes Thema, das ich so in der Form auch bestätigen kann.
Ich selber bin auch gerade dabei, einen Bericht über das Thema Angeln gegen Depressionen und Balsam für die Seele zu schreiben. Wird dann aber ein wenig ausführlicher werden.

Ich selber habe das Problem der Depressionen (gehabt) und kämpf(t)e seit Jahren damit. Als ich dann vor 2-3 Jahren wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen bin, ging es stetig Bergauf. War ich damals lethargisch, so bin ich jetzt aktiv. Aber auch der sportliche Aspekt (mal eben 8km oder 14 Stunden Spinnfischen) kommt dem zu Gute und tut dem Körper und dem Geiste gut.

Gerade in letzter Zeit bekomme ich häufiger zu hören, wie frisch und gesund ich doch auf einmal aussehe und wie angenehm ich geworden bin. 

Ja - Angeln tut dem Menschen gut (wenn man nicht gerade ein Drilling im Auge hat :-D)

P.S. Es ist nicht nur die Zeit in der Natur, die dem Menschen gut tut. Es sind auch die kleinen Ziele, die man eventuell hat und einen antreiben. Das darf man nicht außer acht lassen.


----------

